

Is Julian Assange still in the embassy? - N0RMAN
https://isassangestillintheembassy.me 

======
frantzmiccoli
Is this hard coded or is there any kind of smart object / processing involved
in that ? ;)

~~~
N0RMAN
just hard coded at the momemnt, though I think I should make it self-updating,
maybe by twitter trends.

